# Easter morels



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

found 69 blacks, greys and yellows









Edited. Didn't realize fat thumb hit 7 not 6
69 not 79.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Ronny said:


> found 79 blacks, greys and yellows
> View attachment 351589


Beautiful! Mind saying what county?


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Ross


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

That's a nice mess!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Might have to look a little myself


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Found one black under a tulip in licking county today. These cold nights are killing us.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

When is the "shroom" fry. Getting hungry looking at your find!


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

103 this evening.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Found 39 grays, 6 blacks and 5 yellows, Hocking Co. today. hop


----------

